# Norma’s New 9mm MHP Personal Defense Ammunition



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...rmas-new-9mm-mhp-personal-defense-ammunition/


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure makes pretty flowers!  Wonder if that 1,300+ muzzle velocity is out of a 4" barrel? Either way, if it's from Norma, it's going to be both very good AND very expensive.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

At least it is from Norma. 
I never go into the light weight designer rounds. Penetration testing will be of interest.

Marturo. Welcome to the board, and please realize there is no such fairy with the name "One Shot Stop". Even finding out if it is possible is a breakdown in tactic.


----------

